# how can I completly mask ruby-rails-4 to use redmine?

## SteveYin

I'm using redmine as our project management system. today I've run emerge -uDN world to update my system.

But this make my ruby and rails upgraded to rails-4, so that my redmine stopped working.

```

rake aborted!

`attr_protected` is extracted out of Rails into a gem. Please use new recommended protection model for params(strong_parameters) or add `protected_attributes` to your Gemfile to use old one.

/var/lib/redmine/app/models/issue_relation.rb:73:in `<class:IssueRelation>'

/var/lib/redmine/app/models/issue_relation.rb:18:in `<top (required)>'

/var/lib/redmine/lib/redmine/helpers/gantt.rb:28:in `<class:Gantt>'

/var/lib/redmine/lib/redmine/helpers/gantt.rb:21:in `<module:Helpers>'

/var/lib/redmine/lib/redmine/helpers/gantt.rb:19:in `<module:Redmine>'

/var/lib/redmine/lib/redmine/helpers/gantt.rb:18:in `<top (required)>'

/var/lib/redmine/lib/redmine.rb:51:in `<top (required)>'

/var/lib/redmine/config/initializers/30-redmine.rb:4:in `<top (required)>'

/var/lib/redmine/config/environment.rb:16:in `<top (required)>'

Tasks: TOP => db:migrate => environment

```

I'm upgraded to redmine-2.3.2 version which supports the ruby-2.0, but I don't want rails-4, the only ruby thing I need is redmine, so with rails-4 installed, I can not use redmine any more.

I really don't know how to mask the rails-4, so I'm asking here hope I can get some help. Thanks.

----------

## SteveYin

according to the info, there is another solution, which is add 'protected_attributes' to the Gemfile, but, which Gemfile should I add this?

Redmine don't have any Gemfile.

----------

## SteveYin

well, I have to emerge -C `ls /var/db/pkg/dev-ruby/`, then I use redmine's bundle install to install all these depends.

because redmine is the only ruby application I need.

----------

## weyerma

I recommend you, to create a redmine user and install RVM in its home.

https://rvm.io/

----------

